# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Vé USS giá rẻ cực sốc 55 SGD

## tuandang_k3s

*Cam kết rẻ nhất VN cho các bạn muốn tiết kiệm!

-Mình cung cấp các loại vé tham quan Singapore giá rẻ cho dân phượt, du lịch, gia đình,...
-Mình cung cấp các loại vé giá sỉ cho các đại lý du lịch giá hấp dẫn

BẢNG GIÁ VÉ LẺ , MUA NHIỀU GIẢM CÀNG NHIỀU
CÓ THỂ GIAO TRỰC TIẾP TẠI SINGAPORE [+5 SGD MỖI VÉ]**

✓ Phim trường Universal Studios Singapore : 


+Người lớn : 50 SGD
+Trẻ em : 30 SGD 
+Express : 30 SGD

✓ Hồ cá lớn nhất thế giới ( S.E.A Aquarium) :



+Người lớn :25 SGD 
+Trẻ em : 23 SGD




✓ Công viên nước ( Adventure Cove Water Park) :



+Người lớn : 25 SGD ;
+Trẻ em : 23 SGD

✓ Nhạc nước Singapore ( Songs of the sea) :


+Vé chung: 14 SGD 


LỢI ÍCH:
-Mình bán sỉ và SLL cho các đại lý du lịch nên lúc nào cũng có vé sẵn, thanh toán là có vé luôn, không phải chờ ngày nhận như các người bán lẻ khác
-Loại vé mình bán ưu tiên cho người Việt còn các bạn bên nước ngoài muốn mua thì nhận vé qua mail hoặc +5 SGD mỗi vé để nhận tại Singapore
-Loại vé mình bán có hạn sử dụng là 10days/vé nên cho các bạn time tự do khi đi, không phải vé chọn ngày
- Không phải xếp hàng mua vé tại cổng Universal Studios Singapore.
- Luôn luôn có vé, không bị hết vé vào mùa cao điểm.
- Tiết kiệm chi phí khi đi nhiều người.
- Giao vé qua email, chỉ cần in ra là sử dụng được.
- Thanh toán tại Việt Nam hoặc Singapore.
- Cam kết hoàn tiền 200% nếu vé không sử dụng được.

Hotline 24/24: 0932 778 722 (Mr.Tuấn)
Mail: tuandang.k3s@gmail.com
Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/veussgiare*

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

ok  nhé bạn  :Smile: 



> Chúc chủ thớt đắt hàng nhé !
> Chúc cho bài viết của chủ topic sẽ được mọi người để ý !
> 
> Rãnh chạy qua ủng hộ các topic của iêm vs nhé. Cảm ơn

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

tttttttttttttttt

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

55555555555555

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## HoDanghcmvn

Chúc bạn ngày mới may mắn  :Smile:

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upopppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

ủpppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop

----------


## tuandang_k3s

u8pppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uiopppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## leethinh2712

Hay, thanks chủ thớt vì bài viết
----------------------
dạy lái xe

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuandang_k3s

*Hotline 24/24: 0964 373 171 (Mr.Tuấn)
Mail: tuandang.k3s@gmail.com
Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/veussgiare
Website:* http://singbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

uppppppppppppppppppp

----------

